# [solved] /dev/sr0 existiert nicht

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

Es ist ein komisches Problem, habe letztens um einen Rechner zu testen DVD-Brenner, Grafikkarte und die Festplatten ausgebaut. Jetzt wo ich alles wieder eingebaut habe (Ohne etwas an den Bios einstellungen zu verändern, bzw. habe die Hardware wieder korrekt wie vorher angeschlossen (Zwischen aus und einbau war der Rechner auch gar nicht an) Aber immer wenn ich eine Linux LiveCD starte (Habe zwei, einmal Sabayon (etwas älterer Kernel) und die aktuelle 2008.0_beta2 LiveCD von Gentoo getestet) egal ob mit dodmraid, noapic, irqpoll, usw. erkennt er das DVD-Laufwerk nicht, er startet den Kernel ganz normal aber dann läuft irgend etwas schief, wenn er dann versucht das Live System zu starten, existiert das Gerät /dev/sr0 nicht (bzw. /dev/hdX) obwohl alles vorher funktioniert hat und unter Windows Vista Home Premium x64 läuft alles astrein, deshalb verstehe ich das nicht weil es doch vor ein paar Tagen mit der selben Hardware/Hardwarekonfiguration noch perfekt lief.

Meine Hardware:

Gigabyte P35-DS3 (jMicron IDE Controller [da ist der Brenner dran])

Dawicontrol 300e/310e Raid Controller (Funktioniert, die Festplatten /dev/sda und /dev/sdb werden auch gefunden, selbst meine externe Festplatte /dev/sdc wird erkannt)

Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3 GHz

Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS (G80 Chip)

4x2 GB GeiL CL5 RAM (8GB)

LG GSA-H55N DVD-Brenner

Festplatten sind 2x Seagate 7200.10

Hoffe irgend jemand hat eine Problemlösung dafür, mich wundert wirklich warum es jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr läuft.

CoS24

*EDIT*

Das Problem ist halb gelöst, das IDE Kabel steckte wirklich nicht richtig fest, was mich wundert das es anscheinend astrein unter Windows funktionierte (Konnte es so auch installieren) und im Bios erkannt wurde, da ich nach dem richtigem einstecken des Kabels nur die 2008.0_beta2 liveCD ausprobierte und diese anscheinend ein kleines Problem mit jmicron Controllern hat, trat der Fehler auch weiterhin auf, ich probierte dann die Sabayon liveCD nochmal aus und da lief es plötzlich anstandslos, schon komisch warum ich mit gelockertem Kabel Windows installieren konnte und auch sonst normal drauf zugreifen konnte, aber naja, es hat sich jetzt gelöst und mein Gentoo ist auch wieder am rennen  :Smile:  Danke an alle die sich mit mir den Kopf zerbrochen haben.

CoS24Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Thu Jun 05, 2008 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Sitzen die Kabel richtig? (Strom- und Datenkabel)Wird das Laufwerk schon beim Booten aufgelistet, spricht, wird es vom BIOS erkannt?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ja wird es, er kann auch davon booten, wie gesagt der Kernel lädt, aber dann wenn er das Laufwerk sucht um die Live Umgebung zu starten, findet er das Laufwerk nicht, in der Auflistung werden nur /dev/sda und /dev/sdb (Wenn die externe Platte per usb angeschlossen ist auch noch /dev/sdc) inklusive deren Partitionen aufgelistet es fehlt nur jede Spur vom DVD-Brenner, besondere Fehlermeldungen sind mir nicht aufgefallen, in der Notfall shell die man öffnen kann kann ich dmesg leider nicht richtig auswerten da more irgendwie nicht funktioniert und less nicht vorhanden ist, mit dmesg | grep jmicron (oderr auch nur jmic) gibt er keine Ausgabe, so als würde der Treiber nicht geladen, gesehen habe ich auch eine Fehlermeldung die ungefähr so lautet driver sr needs update (Die war aber schon vorher, betrifft die treiber sd, sg und sr), ich kann mir das nicht erklären da es vorher lief und ich wie gesagt nichts verstellt habe.

Das Kabel sitzt richtig, das weiß ich weil unter Windows kann ich es normal verwenden und von CD Booten tut er ja auch, nur der Kernel scheint es nicht zu erkennen.

Ok, vorher hatte ich dieses Problem mit dem Kernel 2.6.26_rcX-zenX aber mit dem 2.6.25er lief es immer astrein und die Sabayon LiveCD lief vorher auch anstandslos.

Und ich brauche eine Live Umgebung um das Backup von meinem System zurückzuspielen da ich beim umbau den Raid gelöscht hatte.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter und google spuckt mir auch nichts hilfreiches aus, kann auch an meinen Suchwörtern liegen aber wie geasagt finde ich nichts diesbezüglich.

CoS

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt nochmal den Schalter noacpi ausprobiert und dmesg ein wenig mehr durchsucht.

Er zeigt mir nirgends etwas von einem jmicron Controller an, im Bios ist dieser auf IDE gestellt.

Er zeigt mir :

probing IDE Port ide0...

probing IDE Port ide1...

Aber nichts danach.

Er zeigt mir die Festplatten an wenn ich dmesg | grep ata eingebe.

Aber immer noch kein sr0 oder ähnliches, er findet nichtmal den Controller, komisch das ganze, hatte ihn mal auf AHCI gestellt aber da war das selbe Problem.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

CoS

*EDIT* Lösung siehe edit im ersten Post.

----------

